# lcx27 vs new hds ?



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Just wondering if there is a big difference between these units? Not just the side scan and structure but just fish finding? Thinking of stepping up. thanks


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

last july I purchased the lawrance hds 7 gen 2 touch. I don't know why I waited so long! the units amazing.. it worked great on erie, cant wait till get to use on skeeter!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Assuming you mean the LCX27c (color display) then no, there is no difference in the 2D sonar for each unit. The HDS may have a few more options in the 2D sonar menu, but from the standpoint of display screen detail, or basic operations, there is no difference between the two.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Still confused! I do have the color model. I was hoping to hear that the new hd's blow my old one out of the water. thanks for the help


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

little d said:


> Still confused! I do have the color model. I was hoping to hear that the new hd's blow my old one out of the water. thanks for the help


I don't have "hard numbers" in front of me, but you may gain a little in the way of clarity or color line definition, but the real draw to the HDS units are the structure scan elements, and better mapping options.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

As Bad Bud said, structure scan and the accompanying down scan that comes with it, is what makes the HDS so desirable. That and faster screen updating. The HDS is also a broadband sounder, meaning it uses varying frequencies. Different frequencies have different characteristics when it comes to their ability to penetrate deeper depths, and show better target separation. An HDS unit can read and combine frequencies for over all better performance in varying depths of water.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that sounds a little better, thanks again


----------

